# Hounds on private land



## Cyrus (23 August 2014)

I am not posting this to start any arguments just for some general information as to what can be done in the most none confrontational way.
This morning whilst on hound exercise the local hunt past a friends home and hounds broke through fencing and gate and proceeded to have some fun in her paddock and started to upset her dogs and other animals, hunt staff made no movement to remove them from the paddock when friend requested that they do so and move on.
What can she do to stop this happening in the future and how does she go about it?


----------



## marmalade76 (24 August 2014)

If she knows which hunt it is she could give one of the masters a call and have a word. They are usually keen on keeping everyone happy.


----------



## Patterdale (24 August 2014)

I can't believe there is a huntsman in Northumberland who would not call hounds off private land when requested.


----------



## Cyrus (24 August 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I can't believe there is a huntsman in Northumberland who would not call hounds off private land when requested.
		
Click to expand...

Patterdale this is a friend down in Norfolk, have never heard anyone having such a problem with the guys up here


----------



## Dry Rot (24 August 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I can't believe there is a huntsman in Northumberland who would not call hounds off private land when requested.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe anyone would NOT try to call hounds off in that situation. Could the scene have been misinterpreted by the onlookers? The last thing the huntsman wants to do with rioting hounds is to follow them. (Ideally, send the whips to whip them off). The correct thing to do is move in the opposite direction, calling so they follow!


----------



## Alec Swan (24 August 2014)

Cyrus said:



			Patterdale this is a friend down in Norfolk, have never heard anyone having such a problem with the guys up here
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Norfolk,  know the packs and hunt staff,  and I'm more than a little surprised.  All those who I know,  here,  are particularly keen on maintaining good relationships with everyone and particularly those who don't hunt.

Alec.


----------



## spacefaer (24 August 2014)

if i were your friend, I'd  ring the Kennels and have a chat with the huntsman to explain my concern 

Keep it simple!


----------



## Sherston (24 August 2014)

"broke through fencing and gate and proceeded to have some fun in her paddock and started to upset her dogs and other animals"

Did the hounds break through using wire cutters and an axe? or was it just an open 2 or 3 rail fence which a hound or two ventured through? 
"Started to have fun" did they set up a mobile disco in preparation for a rave?

I'd guess your friend is anti hunting then?


----------



## PorkChop (24 August 2014)

Sherston said:



			"broke through fencing and gate and proceeded to have some fun in her paddock and started to upset her dogs and other animals"

Did the hounds break through using wire cutters and an axe? or was it just an open 2 or 3 rail fence which a hound or two ventured through? 
"Started to have fun" did they set up a mobile disco in preparation for a rave?

I'd guess your friend is anti hunting then?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pro hunting, but I don't think this is a particularly fair statement tbh.

I too am surprised the hounds weren't called away, but hard to comment without being there.  Call the kennels, I am sure they will be very apologetic.


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 August 2014)

Sherston said:



			"broke through fencing and gate and proceeded to have some fun in her paddock and started to upset her dogs and other animals"

Did the hounds break through using wire cutters and an axe? or was it just an open 2 or 3 rail fence which a hound or two ventured through? 
"Started to have fun" did they set up a mobile disco in preparation for a rave?

I'd guess your friend is anti hunting then?
		
Click to expand...

Probably just anti bad manners, actually. If my animals strayed onto someone elses's land, I would be apologising most profusely, so why the scathing remarks? It does hunting no service at all, and merely reinforces the stereotypic negative image that many members of the public have of hunt supporters.

The OP has been clear that her friend wants a low key approach to the hunt in question.

ETA I wonder if Sherston is trolling?


----------



## Sherston (24 August 2014)

Actually I know exactly what happened as I was there. Looking at the footer of the original poster it does not take a lot of effort to work out who her friend is. Who also has Huskey's and wheeled sleds. 

This forum unfortunately is generally more anti or apologetic for hunting, which frustrates me immensely especially when such emotive language is used which is what I was flagging up in my post to yet another have a go a hunts and hunting thread. 

Anyhow for the apparently few people on this forum who actually fully subscribe, support and hunt, happy hunting its looking a promising season ahead.


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 August 2014)

Perhaps you can explain, Sherston, why the hounds were not controlled and why the landowner was left feeling that the situation had not been resolved. Surely, as with dogs, all hounds need to be under control when out in the countryside so they do not frighten or harm people, livestock and other animals ?


----------



## Sherston (24 August 2014)

Dear Dogatmysalad, thank you for proving my point, and so quickly, so you will be anti then. This forum rarely fails to disappoint. 

Packs of hounds running wild across the country frightening and harming people, livestock and other poor animals? Come on that was very emotive pulling at the heart strings??  Yawn.........

I don't post here very often, as it is an largely unfulfilling experience, so I'll let others continue an emotive debate from here.


----------



## Cyrus (25 August 2014)

It might surprise you Sherston I am actually pro hunting and support both my local hunts.
The friend knows this hense asking me who she should contact as she doesn't want to involve authorities she has chickens, cats, dogs and a three year old daughter and quite rightly does not expect to find hounds on her fenced in paddock where moments before you turned up her dogs were loose.
Did the hounds get onto her land or did they not?


----------



## Countryman (25 August 2014)

Cyrus said:



			It might surprise you Sherston I am actually pro hunting and support both my local hunts.
The friend knows this hense asking me who she should contact as she doesn't want to involve authorities she has chickens, cats, dogs and a three year old daughter and quite rightly does not expect to find hounds on her fenced in paddock where moments before you turned up her dogs were loose.
Did the hounds get onto her land or did they not?
		
Click to expand...

Cyrus, I would imagine that the huntsman will be mortified and extremely embarassed and apologetic that he allowed this to happen. I would suggest that your friend either gets in contact with the Huntsman at the kennels, or with the Masters of the pack. Their number ought to be available on the website. They ought to be very apologetic and will probably try and work out how they can avoid the situation happening again.


----------



## ester (25 August 2014)

Sherston said:



			Dear Dogatmysalad, thank you for proving my point, and so quickly, so you will be anti then. This forum rarely fails to disappoint. 

Packs of hounds running wild across the country frightening and harming people, livestock and other poor animals? Come on that was very emotive pulling at the heart strings??  Yawn.........

I don't post here very often, as it is an largely unfulfilling experience, so I'll let others continue an emotive debate from here.
		
Click to expand...

Err they still shouldn't be on private land without permission, so a call back and apology the landowner- and a promise to be more careful going past hers in future would have been appropriate surely? That is just good manners and anyone who is pro hunting would prefer them to be used to keep the whole community happy!


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 August 2014)

If Sherston's attitude is typical of the followers of that particular pack, then it is probably no surprise that due apologies were not made at the time or shortly afterwards. 

Sherston, you are an anti's delight.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 August 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			If Sherston's attitude is typical of the followers of that particular pack, then it is probably no surprise that due apologies were not made at the time or shortly afterwards. 

Sherston, you are an anti's delight.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with this, you have shot yourself so badly in the foot with your tirade that I could almost believe you are an 'anti' doing what harm you can to the hunting fraternity. Rather than actually being one of them and trying to sooth ruffled feathers of unhappy landowners. Very bizzare stance to take on an unfortunate incident if you are genuinely a hunt supporter.


----------



## webble (25 August 2014)

Out of interest and I dont know if I dare ask this but what are the laws regarding hounds? I assume they are different to 'normal' dogs?


----------



## Cyrus (25 August 2014)

Thank you all very much for your replies I have passed the info on to friend, yes she is anti hunting but she wishes to take it no further than a polite word in the correct ear.
She is a genuine animal lover and obviously would not want any harm to come to the hounds (possibly coming into paddock when her dogs are loose) nevermind her own animals.
Sheraton I must say your posts have pretty much proven what she said about her encounter with the minority of your group to be true.


----------



## Countryman (25 August 2014)

webble said:



			Out of interest and I dont know if I dare ask this but what are the laws regarding hounds? I assume they are different to 'normal' dogs?
		
Click to expand...




webble said:



			Out of interest and I dont know if I dare ask this but what are the laws regarding hounds? I assume they are different to 'normal' dogs?
		
Click to expand...

As I understand it, No - there is just one exception, which is that hounds - along with most working or "non-pet" dogs, are not required by law to wear a collar, for obvious safety reasons, and along with most working dogs, it is not an offence for them to be 'at large' in a field with sheep - whereas it would be for most pet dogs. It is still equally illegal to 'worry' sheep though. 

Other than that, laws regarding dogs apply to all, hounds included, such as the prohibition of allowing a dog in a public place to be dangerously out of control.


----------



## webble (25 August 2014)

Countryman said:



			As I understand it, No - there is just one exception, which is that hounds - along with most working or "non-pet" dogs, are not required by law to wear a collar, for obvious safety reasons, and along with most working dogs, it is not an offence for them to be 'at large' in a field with sheep - whereas it would be for most pet dogs. It is still equally illegal to 'worry' sheep though. 

Other than that, laws regarding dogs apply to all, hounds included, such as the prohibition of allowing a dog in a public place to be dangerously out of control.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok thank you was just being nosey


----------

